# Newbie here! Need to absorb M3 data...



## BMWME (Jan 5, 2004)

Hello all,

First post here but I've been an obsessed car chat member for years. I'm also a member at JeepsUnlimited.com and Miata.net. Currently I have a supercharged Miata and a 91 Jeep Cherokee Briarwood to get me around in the winter.
Both vehicles are pure to how they were originally intended...which makes them both unwilling to be PERFECT everyday vehicles. The Jeep is great in the snow and awesome offroad, but it lacks on road performance and a refined chassis and driveline. The Miata is just a perfect little roadster. Very nimble and willing to dance, and with the supercharger it can now get out of its own way in the straights. However it is VERY small and it can be a bumpy ride if not driven on decent roads.
I love them both but what I've always wanted is an M3. My best friend has an E30 M and although it is an extremely awesome car it reminds me too much of the Miata. What I really an see myself in is an E36 M. :thumbup: 
I was inspired last week because for the first time I got to drive one of these machines (97 4door manual) and boy did I love it. 
So, what I need to figure out over the next several months is just how good of an everyday car it will be. I'm looking to get a 98 or 99 (manual of course) with around 50k miles. Sadly I will likely have to drive it in the winter as my living arrangements probably won't enable me to have 2 vehicles like I have now. But as I've learned in that Miata, a good set of snows gets you a long way.
So any help would be appriciated. Tell me what to look out for and what options I want.
Thanks!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

The e36 M3 as a stock car makes a nice daily driver. This thread should give you tons of info on what to look for:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30931


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I agree, the E36 M3 is a great daily driver car. It is a little more harsh than a basic E36 3er, but not unreasonably so. The E30 M3 is too much of a race car to make a good daily street car.

The E46 M3 also makes a nice daily driver, but it is a little much. Both in performance and in price.

And the combo you will end up with is pretty good overall. Of course, we have a simliar combo, '01 Jeep Grand Cherokee, '00 M Roadster, '02 E46 M3.


----------

